# Pope Francis says All Dogs Go to Heaven



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pope Francis Says All Dogs Go to Heaven | Life With Dogs

Recently while at a weekly address in St. Peter’s Square, Pope Francis brought comfort to a little boy who was grieving the loss of his pet dog. He gave the child some hope by telling him, “One day we will see our animals again in eternity of Christ. Paradise is open to all God’s creatures.”

He quoted several bible passages as evidence, noting that “The holy scripture teaches us that the fulfillment of this wonderful design also affects everything around us… what lies ahead… is therefore a new creation… It is not an annihilation of the universe and all that surrounds us. Rather it brings everything to its fullness of being, truth and beauty.”

Shortly after his statement, the pope was given two donkeys, Thea and Noah, as Christmas presents from Eurolactic Italia, a company that manufactures donkey milk as an option for babies allergic to other kinds of milk. Company official Pierluigi Christophe Orunesu said Francis admitted to loving donkey’s milk, having drunk it as a child. He said Thea and Noah would certainly be in heaven to provide him with a steady supply of milk.

The pontiff has publicly professed his beliefs on a number of topics that greatly contrast with those of his predecessors, including his views on the Big Bang Theory and evolution.














“When we read about Creation in Genesis, we run the risk of imagining God was a magician, with a magic wand able to do everything. But that is not so,” Francis said.

“God is not a divine being or a magician, but the Creator who brought everything to life … evolution in nature is not inconsistent with the notion of creation, because evolution requires the creation of beings that evolve.”

We can certainly see evolution in dogs – thousands of years of human intervention with dogs have created hundreds of different breeds. While this isn’t natural evolution, it is an example of evolution in action. We still have wolves, and we have dogs, which have evolved from them.

Pope Francis is not the first to suppose that animals have a soul. Pope John Paul II said in 1990 that “animals possess a soul,” and “in this respect, man, created by the hand of God, is identical with all other living creatures.”

Let us not forget – the word animal comes from the Latin anima, which means soul.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is nice, and I know it really doesn't matter for a lot of people... 



> Pope Francis is not the first to suppose that animals have a soul. Pope John Paul II said in 1990 that “animals possess a soul,” and “in this respect, man, created by the hand of God, is identical with all other living creatures.”


Catholics have always believed that all living creatures have souls. It is what gives us life. But the souls of animals and souls of humans are not the same. Our souls were made in the likeness of God and have eternity ahead of us. Animals' souls were not - it has always been taught by the church that they have temporal souls. So it isn't immediately conclusive that they will be in heaven for that reason.

My personal feeling is that you never know - and maybe God made an exception for dogs since they are so beloved by us. Or maybe when we get there, it won't matter.



> The pontiff has publicly professed his beliefs on a number of topics that greatly contrast with those of his predecessors, including his views on the Big Bang Theory and evolution.


 And this has him criticized and concerns people who hold that beliefs from popes are not permitted to be individual beliefs, but beliefs proceeding from a very solid moral base in doctrine. When popes begin spouting ideas based on their own personal opinions or the effects of society, that is when they lose infallibility. Might add, it opens them up to teaching heresy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The only reason I posted this, was to possibly bring comfort to people who have had a recent loss of their Golden(s) and hopefully so they could find peace in knowing one day they would be reunited with their dog. 

My DH is Catholic, I am a Christian but of a different faith.
I do believe animals go to Heaven just as humans do and I know one day I will be reunited with my Bridge babies as well as with friends, family and other loved ones in my life that have passed before me.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The only reason I posted this, was to possibly bring comfort to people who have had a recent loss of their Golden(s) and hopefully so they could find peace in knowing one day they would be reunited with their dog.
> 
> My DH is Catholic, I am a Christian but of a different faith.
> I do believe animals go to Heaven just as humans do and I know one day I will be reunited with my Bridge babies as well as with friends, family and other loved ones in my life that have passed before me.


You did good .... I think you have brought some piece of mind to the one's who have loved a companion animal !!!! Thank-you Gary & Mac


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The only reason I posted this, was to possibly bring comfort to people.....


I gathered, and why I hesitated responding at all. I'm happy for people to hear whatever they must to make them feel better. LOL. Except when it supposedly comes from religious doctrine. That's where I think people need to remain strictly truthful or hem where they lack certainty. Because this is my faith, I stated the truth as has been held.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

One day ,if we believe in jesus, put our faith in him, we will know for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Thanks SO VERY MUCH for telling me about this. I am Catholic, but hadn't heard this and I'm very HAPPY to hear it!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I have studied so many different religions in my life and was brought up Catholic. 

I believe that our beloved animals will be with us on the other side if that is what makes our soul sing! I just BELIEVE not because it comforts me because I just know  something down deep inside of my soul rings that truth.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

It is my opinion....that

Regardless of what Christian religion you may believe in, your belief is your opinion!

You may be correct or you may be a bit off, but it is your belief and your opinion. I, of course, respect that opinion. 

I think we as Christians, get mixed up about other Christian beliefs. I do not think man/women is meant to 'know' all the answers completely. Even the Pope, in my opinion, cannot know all....that is left to God and those of us that make it into heaven...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Even the Pope, in my opinion, cannot know all....that is left to God and those of us that make it into heaven...


 True... which is why I said that when a pope begins expressing personal opinions as opposed to teaching from doctrine (meaning the pope is departing from doctrine and church teachings and expressing something from without), that is where he stops being infallible. 

We don't really know what heaven's going to be like... I think all of us have very happy hopes and dreams though. You never know what awaits us other than - we will be happy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread has been closed at the request of the OP. It has gone way off topic.


----------

